
Ajit Pai defends his actions and explains how the US can “win” 5G and robocalls - jedberg
https://freakonomics.com/podcast/ajit-pai/
======
tboyd47
Ajit Pai claims to be a "free-marketer." If 5G is oh-so-amazing for consumers,
then why aren't T-Mobile and Sprint willing to invest in it without the
government approving this huge merger deal? I mean, it's a veritable gold
rush, right? Consumers are practically begging them for it, yes?

Maybe because consumer demand has NOTHING to do with it and it's ALL about
geopolitics.

> I can’t guess about the outcome of this litigation, unfortunately, haven’t
> read the briefs, haven’t watched the witnesses. I certainly hope we will
> prevail, and that the partisan minority of state attorneys general who are
> pursuing this misguided litigation will lose. And the reason I say that is
> not just because of the institutional interests that the F.C.C. and the
> D.O.J. represent, the interests of the entire country and of competition
> across the country. And also because at the end of the day, we have our eyes
> on the future. And the future is going to be 5G.

Yes, dear leader, please look out for OUR interests and "prevail" over this
"partisan minority." Free market my socks.

